# Corsair H100i Firmware Info / Corsair Link Software Update



## Bluebeard (26. September 2013)

Die aktuellste Firmware für den H100i ist 1.07. Diese bringt den Support zum Link-Commander und muss nur dann eingespielt werden wenn man diesen (Link-Commander) auch einsetzen möchte. Version 1.05 bringt Support für PWM Lüfter. Wenn der Kühler mit PWM Lüftern gekauft wurde, ist die Version aber schon installiert. Generell gilt, keine Problem, kein Update! Man hat keine Vorteile, wenn man z.B. 1.07 installiert aber keinen Link-Commander verwendet.

Download FW 1.05 H100i
Download FW 1.07 H100i

Vor dem Update bitte alle gespeicherten Profile löschen, das Standardprofil laden und den Rechner neustarten. Danach die Corsair Link Software ausführen und nach ca. 1 Minute warten das Firmware-Update durchführen.

Die Aktuelle Corsair Link Software ist die folgende:

Corsair Link Version 2.4.5065 (Release Candidate)

*Bekannte Probleme:* Bei einigen CPUs (AMD 6-Kern und Intel Haswell) wird die Temperatur nicht oder nicht korrekt in der Anwendung wiedergegeben.

Corsair Link Version 2.4.4948 (Beta)
Corsair Link Version 2.3.4816 (Release)

Auch hier gilt: Vor der Installation bitte alle gespeicherten Profile löschen, das Standardprofil laden und die Software entfernen. Dann den Rechner neustarten und die neue Version installieren.


----------



## Ostfront (26. September 2013)

ja ich habe mein corsair link cooling kit+ h100i schon aus dem pc verbannt. hält nicht was es verspricht nur spielerei.und hatte von mindfactory 4x die h100i neu bekommen und immer ist die beleuchtung auf der h100i ausgefallen oder hat geflackert.trotz der oben genanten firmware und der updates.mit dem commander konnte ich zuletzt nichtmal mehr einen lüfter ansteuern obwohl auf dem cooling node die neuste firmware drauf hatte.und support antwortet auch nicht.


----------



## Bluebeard (27. September 2013)

Leider kann ich ohne eine Ticketnummer nicht nachvollziehen wo der Support dir nicht geantwortet hat. 

Die oben genannte Firmware kann auch keine defekten LEDs wieder zum funktionieren bringen. Das du vier mal das gleiche erleben musstest ist natürlich blöd, da muss man aber auch schon ein riesen Pech haben. Selbst wenn dies passieren sollte, dann wird man dir und jedem anderen Kunden auch sofort helfen und Zeitnah für Ersatz sorgen. Dazu muss man sich nur bei uns melden.

Viele Grüße!


----------



## Freeloader007 (26. Oktober 2013)

Hallo!
Da hier ein paar nette Corsair-Mitarbeiter scheinbar unterwegs sind, kommt hier mal mein Problemchen:

Ich hab folgendes System mir neu zusammen gebaut:
Board: ASUS Rampage IV Extreme
CPU: Intel Core i7 3930K
RAM: 8GB Corsair Vengeance (2x4GB)
GPU: nVidia GeForce GTX 770
SSD: Samsung 840 Pro Series
HDD: Western Digital 1TB
und eben als Kühlung die H100i


Die Kühlung an sich funktioniert gut, nur der Treiber spinnt!
Ich kann auf Windows 8.1 Pro 64-bit nichts steuern.
Keine Lüfter regeln oder die LED umstellen.
Der Treiber hat laut Windows richtig installiert sowie der Dongel. Nach einem neustart stürzt aber das Tool beim Booten sofort ab.

Starte ich Corsair Link von Hand als Admin, werden mir nur die Auslastung der CPU sowie Temperatur von CPU, GPU, SSD und HDD angezeigt. Dazu kommt noch die Lüftergeschwindigkeit von der Grafikkarte.
Das Icon der LED fehlt komplett (das sollte es ja scheinbar geben, laut diversen YouTube-Videos).
Mit der neusten Version des Programms (Corsair Link Version 2.4.5065 RC) fehlt zudem in der Configuration der Übernehmen-Knopf, welcher in der Version Corsair Link Version 2.3.4816 (Release) noch vorhanden ist.



Klemm ich nun meine SSD mit Windows 8.1 ab und häng eine ran mit Windows 7 Pro 64-bit, kann ich zwar die Software problemlos installieren und auf Win7 bekomm ich sogar abgefragt ob ich den Dongel installieren möchte, was bei Win8 nicht passiert, bootet das Programm bei Windows-Start problemlos mit.
Leider taucht dort die LED ebenfalls nicht auf und alle Icons sind auch weg.
Versuche ich nun einfach dort die Firmware zu flashen, was bei Windows 8 nicht funktioniert (dort kommt nur "Error"), stürtzt der Flasher nach dem Verzifizieren ab. Keine Ahung ob der Flash aufgespielt wurde.



Schlussendlich bleibt die LED bei ihrem Standart-weis und die Lüfter hab ich über das Board angeschlossen, da ich diese dort regeln kann.



Gibt es in den nächsten paar Tagen eventuell ein Update des Tools sowie Bootloader? Ansonst ist das ganze ein bisschen ******** gelaufen...


----------



## froschline (26. Oktober 2013)

Hallo Freeloader007 
 Das Problem mit Win 8.1 ist bei Corsair bekannt.

 Siehe hier  
Corsair Link noch kein Windows 8.1 Support


----------



## Freeloader007 (26. Oktober 2013)

Aaaah super das die Leute zumindist das Problem schon kennen.
Der Link zu Hardwareluxx hat mir Google mal wieder nicht zur Anzeige gebracht :S

Naja hoffen wir mal das beste ....
Merkwürdig nur, das sich dort User mit Win 8.1 beschweren. Mit Win7 hats bei mir genau so wenig geklappt. Weis nur gerade nicht obs an den fehlenden Treibern lag die vom Rest des Systems ich aus Faulheit mal nicht auf Win7 aufgespielt hab, oder einfach die Software an sich komplett ein Fehler hat.

Hab jetzt mittlerweile die Lüfter übers Board angeschlossen, das ich diese Regeln kann und die nicht immer bei 10% CPU-Auslastung auf 100% drehen.


----------



## Bluebeard (28. Oktober 2013)

Hi Freeloader007,

Windows 8.1 macht im Moment leider Probleme. Wir sind an einer Lösung dran. Zu dem Problem, dass sich auch mit Windows 7 die Software Quergestellt hat kann tatsächlich mit den fehlenden Treibern der restlichen Komponenten zusammenhängen. Schwer zu sagen jetzt ohne weiter zu probieren.

Viele Grüße!


----------



## frankey123 (29. Oktober 2013)

Corsair H100i wird bei mir nicht mehr in Corsair Link angezeigt. Hab ausversehn (fragt mich nicht wie) eine Datei aus dem Corsair Link Ordner auf ne andere Festplatte gezogen.
Hab schon mehrmals neu installiert, alle Versionen und auch den USB Stecker ein- und ausgesteckt. Sieht aber immer so aus (Bild angehängt).

Lösungen?


----------



## Freeloader007 (29. Oktober 2013)

@frankey123
Das ist genau das selbe Problem wie ich habe. Einfach das Update abwarten, was aber scheinbar ewig braucht 

Einfach solange das tun was ich bei #6 geschrieben hab und es ist zumindist aushaltbar.


----------



## frankey123 (29. Oktober 2013)

Die Lüfter laufen nicht auf 100%, das ist ja das komische. Beim Booten drehen sie kurz hoch und danach konstant niedrig. Würde sie aber gern in Corsair Link sehen um die Profile zu setzen und bisschen zu testen da alles neu ist 

Das Update scheint dringend nötig... Heute Mittag hat es noch funktioniert, jetzt öffnet sich Link gar nicht mehr, nicht das erste mal das ich dieses Problem habe. Neuinstallation hat letztes mal geholfen aber werden wohl die Lüfter an die Steuerung im Case anschließen, die CPU Temperatur über ein anderes Programm auslesen und dann ein paar Belastungstests machen... Und das obwohl es mit Link viel schneller und komfortabler gehen würde, schade eigentlich...


----------



## Bluebeard (30. Oktober 2013)

Hi frankey123. Auch auf Win 8.1 oder benutzt du 7?


----------



## frankey123 (10. November 2013)

Geht wieder ohne Update :O


----------



## Bluebeard (11. November 2013)

Beobachte das ganze und falls sich was tut, lass es uns bitte wissen.


----------



## Freeloader007 (12. November 2013)

Dauert das Update bis zur Releas noch sehr lange?
Es ist nervig zu hören wie die Pumpe auf 100% rattert, da keine Infos an den Sockel vom System her gesendet werden.
Das ganze Ding wird erst wieder ruig, bis man den Rechner aus schaltet und danach wieder an.
Leicht nervig


----------



## Bluebeard (13. November 2013)

Ich habe auch nur die Info November im Moment. Ich hoffe auch, dass sich das nicht noch weiter hinziehen wird. Danke für deine und eure Geduld.


----------



## Freeloader007 (10. Dezember 2013)

... still waiting....

Es ist jetzt fast schon mitte Dezember....


Hab bisher nur gemerkt, das wenn ich den CPU mal richtig stresse und 70° erreicht werden, beginnt sich langsam das Ding rot zu blinken. Also ein Farbwechsel von weis zu rot immer im wechsel.


----------



## Knabinh0 (4. Januar 2014)

Bei mir zeigt Corsair Link auch die H100i nicht an. Die Lüfter drehen zum Glück aber nicht mit 100%. Ist denn ein Update in Sicht?
Habe die Corsair Link Installer RC v2.4.5110 installiert...

Gruß Knabinho


----------



## froschline (4. Januar 2014)

siehe mal oben *Corsair Link Software Versionen* 
19/12/2013 – Corsair Link Software Aktualisierung: BETA Version 2.5.5145


----------



## AMD-CPU (5. Januar 2014)

Hallo,

habe mir die neue Corsair Link 2.5.5145 runtergeladen und meine H100i wurde auf Version 1.07 geupdatet.

Jetzt macht meine H100i seltsame Geräusche. die Lüfter drehen hoch und runter und werden nicht mehr angezeigt.

Vorher lief alles rund, ich bin echt am verzweifeln.

Weiß jemand was da los ist?


----------



## Bluebeard (7. Januar 2014)

Hi AMD-CPU,

bitte deinstalliere nochmals die Software. Wichtig ist das alle Profile manuell vor der Installation gelöscht werden und die Software erst nach einem Neustart wieder aufgespielt wird.

Viele Grüße!


----------



## stake91 (1. Februar 2014)

Gleiche Problem bei mir, neuste Software installiert (2.5.5145) , H100i wird nicht angezeigt. (Win 8.1)


----------



## Bluebeard (4. Februar 2014)

Hi stake91,

bitte versuche zuerst Corsair-Link zu beenden. Den Hintergrundprozess in der Infoleiste mit Rechtsklick auf das Icon auch beenden. Rufe dann Corsair-Link nochmals auf. Solltest du die H100i immer noch nicht sehen können, deinstalliere bitte die gesamte Corsair-Link Software über die Systemsteuerung -> Programme deinstallieren. Entferne auch sämtliche Ordner die mit Corsair-Link im Zusammenhang stehen aus dem Programme Ordner. Nach einem Neustart installierst du die Software erneut.

Viele Grüße!


----------



## LeBurrito (31. März 2014)

Hallo ich hab das selbe Problem wie stake91. ich hab alle Schritte ausgeführt die Bluebeard aufgeschrieben hat. Bei mir wird meine h100i jedoch immer noch nicht angezeigt. ich habe insgesamt 5 Lüfter in meinem Gehäuse, 4 an der h100i angeschlossen, und einen auf dem Mainboard. Es wird nur einer angezeigt und ich hab auch keinen Blassen schimmer welcher der cpu fan ist. Ich verzweifle langsam an corsair link. Zu beginn auf meinem asus P8Z77-V LX unter Windows 8 hat noch alles funktioniert. Aber seit Windows 8.1 und einem AsRock z77 Extreme9 funktioniert nichts mehr, was mit corsair Link zu tun hat. Die PWM-Lüfter, welche an der h100i pumpe angeschlossen sind, drehen auf maximaler drehzahl und ich hab keine Chance sie langsamer zu machen. ich hoffe sehr, das Corsair diese Probleme sehr bald in den griff kriegt. 

Mein System:
Intel core i7 3770K bei 3.5 GHz
AsRock z77 Extreme9
16 GB Corsair Dominator 
inno3D iChill GeForce GTX 780 HerculeZ X3 Ultra
Corsair h100i CPU Kühler


----------



## Bluebeard (1. April 2014)

Hi LeBurrito,

Bitte schmeiße mal alles was mit Corsair Link zu tun hat vom Rechner runter (Über den Programme Deinstallieren Dialog in der Systemsteuerung alles deinstallieren). Führe dann einen Neustart durch und installiere sämtliche Windows Updates sowie die Updates für .NET Framework falls diese unter den optionalen Updates angeboten werden. Starte nochmals neu und installiere die aktuelle BETA von Corsair Link (siehe meine Signatur).

Danach nochmals einen Neustart durchführen und schauen ob nun alles erkannt wird. Probeweise könntest du auch mal versuchen nur 2 der 4 Lüfter an der H100i zu betreiben. Eventuell gibt es hier Probleme. Welche Lüfter hast du im Einsatz?

Viele Grüße!


----------



## Bluebeard (23. April 2014)

Bitte den Sticky im Corsair Forum beachten. Hier werden die aktuellsten Versionsinfos zur Verfügung gestellt.


----------



## dragi2k (16. Mai 2014)

ich hab mal ne frage bezogen auf die lüfter steuerung 
die angegebenen temperaturen zur lüfter drehzahlt. Hängen die von der cpu temperatur oder von der wasser temperatur ab ??

und der pwm anschluss der aufs motherboard von der pumpe geht leitet as drehzahl signal der pumpe ans motherboard ? oder sehe ich das falsch ?

Greets Dragi


----------



## Bluebeard (19. Mai 2014)

Hi dragi2k,

wenn du einen der Lüfter aufwählst, kannst du die "Group" (Gruppe) zuweisen. In dem Dropdown müsste bei korrekter Erkennung dann auch die durchschnittliche Prozessortemperatur aufgelistet werden. Wähle diese aus, damit die Lüfter in Abhängigkeit dieser geregelt werden. Du kannst aber auch die Wassertemperatur oder andere erkannte Temperaturen zuweisen.

Der PWM-Anschluss verfügt nur über die Leitung für die Umdrehungsgeschwindigkeit. Dementsprechend wird die RPM der Pumpe weitergegeben. Das Board sollte bei fehlendem Signal idealerweise abschalten, um das System vor Beschädigung zu schützen.

Viele Grüße!


----------



## dragi2k (19. Mai 2014)

dann wollte ich noch mal wissen wieviel leistung also ampere ein angeschlossener lüfter maximal haben darf ??

MFG Dragi


----------



## Bluebeard (20. Mai 2014)

Die Lüftersteuerung kann bis zu 4A auf die 4 Anschlüsse verteilt vertragen. Wichtig ist es auf möglichst hohen statischen Druck zu achten.


----------



## dragi2k (24. Mai 2014)

ist es normal das ich bei einer h100i mit noctua nf -f12 im  push/pull betrieb bei einem k4770k 70 grad habe bei 70 % auslastung ??

hab jetzt nochmal die stock lüfter drauf gepackt auf volle leistung gedreht und prime 95 laufen lassen wasser temp 50° cpu 100° dann hab ich den test abgebrochen.
kann ich daraus schliesen das wohl die pumpe defekt ist ?


----------



## Bluebeard (26. Mai 2014)

Hi dragi2k,

die Werte sind schon etwas hoch. Hast du die CPU übertaktet und wenn ja, mit welchen Einstellungen?

Viele Grüße!


----------



## dragi2k (27. Mai 2014)

Ist garnicht über taktet 
hab sie schon zu euch rüber geschickt. Im Radiator hat es so geplätschert beim leichten schütteln als ob der nur halb voll ist oder noch weniger auf jedenfall 0 kühlleistung. 
Die es nur schade das man sich ein Neuteil kauft und dann noch 17€ Porto investieren muss weil es defekt ist 

RMA# is 6471903


----------



## Bluebeard (28. Mai 2014)

Hast du das ganze bereits abgeschickt? Warum nicht direkt zum Händler? Innerhalb der ersten sechs Monate bekommst du da direkt einen Austausch mit Übernahme der Versandkosten wenn ein Defekt vorliegt. 

Zum Plätschern: Die AIO Kühlungen sind nicht komplett befüllt. Dementsprechend ist ein "Plätschern" normal. Eventuell saß der Kühler nicht richtig auf? Hast du eine erneute Montage mit Ersetzen der Wärmeleitpaste probiert und dabei auch den richtigen Sitz der Backplate überprüft?


----------



## dragi2k (28. Mai 2014)

Hmm ok bei mindfactory stand am besten direkt zum hersteller 
naja jetzt ist zu spät :-\ 

Hat alles richtig gesessen.


----------



## Bluebeard (2. Juni 2014)

Das ist schade. Ich hoffe das der Austausch zumindest das Problem dann lösen kann.


----------



## zerrocool88 (5. Juli 2014)

Hey ich habe mal ne frage zur H100I. Ich habe mir gerade mal den Aktuellen Treiber runtergeladen. Mir ist aufgefallen das ich bei der LED die linke und die rechte farbe ändern kann aber nicht die in der mitte. Nehme ich die beiden äusseren Ganz runter und mache den grünen ganz hoch bleibt mein Kühler dunkel. Liegt das an dem wunderbaren Win8.1 Treiber oder ist das teil jetzt irgendwie hinüber?.


Dazu muss ich sagen das sie so vor ner woche noch ging. Ich musste im treiber immer das grüne licht wieder einstellen da mein Gehäuse auch grün leuchtet. Gestern nach ein paar tagen mal wieder gemacht und geht nicht mehr. Habe Gerade mal alle stecker usw getestet aber ohne erfolg...


----------



## Bluebeard (7. Juli 2014)

Hi zerrocool88,

so wie es sich anhört, hat die LED eine Grätsche gemacht. Wenn es Corsair Link oder Treiberprobleme wären, könntest du gar nichts mehr ansteuern. Sofern nur eine Farbe streikt, ist es die LED.

Austausch wäre fällig. Via Kundenportal bitte eine Anfrage stellen (gerne auch auf Deutsch!)

Viele Grüße!


----------



## zerrocool88 (7. Juli 2014)

Wow die Sache ist das ich absolut kein Plan habe wie ich den Quark ausbaue. Auch habe ich keinen Ersatz Lüfter hier. Ich habe mir den pc bei MF zusammen bauen lassen. Kann davon mehr kaputt gehen ? Wenn nicht muss ich wohl oder übel damit Leben wobei es schon echt hart ist das ne LED kaputt geht.


----------



## Bluebeard (8. Juli 2014)

Hm. Du solltest dir zum Ausbau jemanden suchen, der etwas davon versteht, wenn du es dir nicht selbst zutraust. Ich kann dich auch gerne durch das Prozedere lotsen, sofern du es dir zutraust. Das System wäre für die Zeit des Austausches jedoch nicht nutzbar.  Probleme entstehen durch die defekte LED keine und du hast so gesehen auch noch knapp 5 Jahre Garantie (ab Kaufdatum), um den Austausch vorzunehmen.

Es gibt auch noch den Express-Austausch, für den jedoch eine Kreditkarte Voraussetzung ist. Dann schicken wir dir zuerst den Kühler zu und du kannst dann erst einmal den Kühler wechseln bevor du den defekten zurück schickst. Austausch kann über unser Kundenportal beantragt werden.

Sofern du Fragen hast, bitte her damit.


----------



## zerrocool88 (8. Juli 2014)

Naja ne Kreditkarte habe ich nicht. Ich muss mal gucken solange es mich nicht stört lasse ich es. Ich persönlich bin jedoch von corsair ein bisschen enttäuscht. Erst diese ewige wartetei bis mal ein Treiber für win 8.1 kommt und jetzt geht gerade mal nach 8 Monaten so ne LED kaputt. Dazu kommt noch das der Treiber jetzt noch alle paar Minuten abschmiert und sobald man den Rechner neu startet muss man die Farbe immer noch ändern. 


Aber du kannst ja nichts dafür . Ich hoffe nur echt das dort nichts weiteres passier ärgerlich ist es trotzdem.


----------



## Bluebeard (10. Juli 2014)

Ich kann deine Enttäuschung schon verstehen. Ein Defekt ist leider selbst bei bestmöglichen Qualitätskontrollen nicht auszuschließen. Du hast ja die 5 Jahre Garantie und kannst dementsprechend mit der Sache auch noch warten.

Was genau meinst du mit "der Treiber jetzt noch alle paar Minuten abschmiert"? Ich habe auch privat die H100i und Win 8.1 im Einsatz und habe mit der 2.6er Corsair-Link Software keine Probleme. Versuch doch mal bitte folgendes:

- Corsair Link via Systemsteuerung und "Programme/Software Deinstallieren" Dialog entfernen
- Im Explorer entweder über Ordnereigenschaften oder aber über den Reiter "Ansicht" einstellen, dass versteckte Dateien und Ordner angezeigt werden.
- Folgenden Ordner löschen: C:\Benutzer\"Systemname"\AppData\Roaming\Corsair (Achtung: Hier werden von anderen Corsair Produkten ebenfalls die Profile gespeichert. Diese gehen dann ebenfalls verloren. Vor der Löschung bitte eine Kopie anlegen.)
- System Herunterfahren
- USB Stecker vom H100i abstecken
- Booten
- Aktuelle Version vom .NET Framework herunterladen (Microsoft) und installieren, bzw. das .NET Framework updaten (bei Win 8.1 nur updaten)
- System-Neustart durchführen
- Aktuelle Corsair Link Version installieren (Administratorrechte bei Bedarf vergeben, bzw. über Rechtsklick "Als Administrator installieren" wählen)
- USB Stecker vom H100i anstecken
- Neustarten

Ich bin sogar recht zuversichtlich, das durch das Löschen der alten Profile, das Problem mit der nicht speichernden LED-Farbe bereits behoben wird.


----------



## zerrocool88 (11. Juli 2014)

Naja sorry aber auf so nen ganzen Kladderadatsch wegen nem Treiber lass mal. Ich habe bei jedem Neustart des pc die LED rosa leuchtend obwohl ich bis vor kurzem halt immer grün eingestellt hatte. Ich habe meine Gehäuse lichter jetzt auf blau und hatte die Farbe der h100i auch auf blau muss sie aber leider jedes mal umstellen. 


Die win 8.1 Leute mussten ewig warten damit überhaupt mal ein Treiber kommt der funktioniert und ich habe keine Lust jetzt noch da rum zu fuchteln damit die Farbe stimmt. Da die eine LED farbe jetzt sowieso im Sack ist ist es mir egal. Das einzige was ich weiß das mir sowas wie die H100I von corsair nie wieder in den Rechner kommt. 


Nichts gegen euch aber der Treiber Support war schon ein Witz. Ich bin mit der kühl Leistung zwar voll zufrieden aber schon die ich meine 2 Monate wo man nicht mal die RPM einstellen konnte waren schon krass. 


Ich bin eigentlich der Typ der sowas direkt umtauscht aber dort ist es mir jetzt auch irgendwie egal. 5 Jahre wollte ich das Teil sowieso nicht behalten also wird es bei dem nächsten CPU Wechsel behoben.


----------



## Bluebeard (11. Juli 2014)

Dann kann ich dir leider auch nicht weiter helfen. Melde dich gerne, wenn du den Austausch machen möchtest und wir sammeln den Kühler bei dir ein, um diesen auszutauschen.

Viele Grüße!


----------



## zerrocool88 (4. August 2014)

Hey ich muss mich doch nochmal zu wort melden ^^.. Das die grüne lampe nicht mehr geht habe ich bin jetzt gut verkraftet xD.. Jetzt habe ich aber das nächste problem. Wenn ich meinen PC starte ist die LED rosa wenn ich aber die farbe änder geht nur blau O.o aber das kann doch nicht sein weil Blau und blau macht ja nicht rosa also müsste die rote doch rein theoretisch auch noch gehen. Ich habe auch schon den treiber neu aufgesetzt und das gemacht was du geschrieben hattest jedoch lässt sich das blöde rot nicht einstellen.


----------



## Bluebeard (4. August 2014)

Hi! Welche Werte hast du in den Farbeinstellungen jeweils gewählt?


----------



## zerrocool88 (4. August 2014)

Also wenn ich ihn anmache ist sie rosa. Wenn ich im Treiber dann den roten oder blauen Regler umstelle leuchtet sie Nurnoch blau. Standart mäßig habe ich sie auf blau eingestellt. Wenn ich den pc starte und den Treiber öffne ist auch standardmäßig noch alles unten bis auf den blauen.


----------



## Bluebeard (5. August 2014)

Versuche bitte mal die Regler nicht auf 0 Stellung zu haben. Sprich, du stellst Rot auf 1, Grün auf 1 und Blau auf 254.


----------



## zerrocool88 (5. August 2014)

ach so ok...

Aber wie ändert es jetzt mein Problem mit der roten Lampe ^^


----------



## Bluebeard (5. August 2014)

Meine Vermutung: Wenn 100% Rot gar nicht mehr funktioniert, ist die LED hin. Es wird wohl noch in bestimmten Pulsbereichen funktionieren wodurch dann das Rosa durch Mischung von Blau und Rot zustande kommt, aber die restlichen Bereiche werde nicht mehr korrekt angesteuert. Das Problem wird weiterhin nur durch Austausch behebbar sein.


----------



## zerrocool88 (5. August 2014)

Die Sache ist ja die das ich das Rot überhaupt nicht steuern kann. Egal wie klein die Schritte sind es bleibt einfach blau das kann doch keine kaputte LED sein. Ein Freund hat genau die gleiche und bekommt dieses rosa nur zustande wenn er die blaue und die rote voll aufdreht.



Edit:

Gerade den pc angemacht leuchtet rot und blau ging nicht mehr WTF mir kann man doch nicht sagen das es an den LED's liegt. Mal funktioniert blau mal rot ? Das kann doch eigentlich nur am Treiber liegen. Gibt es da nicht einen Zauber Trick ? Ich habe eben zwei mal den pc neugestartet und keinerlei Licht der blauen LED.


----------



## TessaKavanagh (6. August 2014)

Hatte so etwas ähnliches mal mit einer Gaming Maus (M.M.O.7) die Grüne LED einer Taste war immer schwarz egal was ich eingestellt habe. Die zugehörige Software gelöscht und neu installiert und schon hat es wieder funktioniert. Kannst du ja auch bei deinem Problem einfach mal testen. Schaden wird es vermutlich nicht


----------



## Bluebeard (7. August 2014)

Ein Defekt der LED ist trotzdem nicht auszuschließen. Die Farben werden in der Regel via PWM erzeugt und wenn nur bestimmte Bereiche ansprechen in der kombinierten LED, kommt es zu den Problemen. Softwareproblem ist sicherlich nicht abwegig, aber hierfür müsste man tatsächlich einfach mal die von mit gepostete Anleitung kurz durchspielen.


----------



## zerrocool88 (16. August 2014)

Hey die nächste frage macht sich breit ^^....

Ich habe gestern mein windows neu aufgesetzt und ich habe den von dir angegebenen aktuellen treiber geladen. Bei der intallation fragt er nach netframwork 3.5 kann es aber irgendwie nicht installieren es wird mir ein Fehler angezeigt. Der H100I treiber ist aber komischerweise trotzdem drauf aber es we.rden wir die beiden lüfter und die LED nicht angezeigt in der linken Seite. Es wird mir nur meine Grafikkarte und die CPU angezeigt.Ich benutze win 8.1


----------



## dragi2k (30. Dezember 2014)

Hallo, 
hab mir die aktuelle version von corsair link nach anleitung installiert.
seit dem spinnt im corair link die cpu load anzeige, die cpu temp, die MB Temps, die temp von der h100i wird immer mit 0° angezeigt. Desweiteren schafft es win 8.1 immer noch nicht corsair Link automatisch zu starten 
desweiteren soll meine corair ssd immer 128° haben, was eher unwarscheinlich ist :-/
Kann man es eigendlich einrichten das man lüfter kombiniert ??? Ich habe nämlich auf meiner gforce einen lüfter mit der doppelten leistung von 2 gehäuse lüftern und würde es gern einstellen das die immer halb so schnell drehen wie der von der geforce

Link version 2.7.5361 
H100i version 1.07


----------



## Tronic330 (4. Januar 2015)

Ich habe das Gleiche Problem wie am Anfang dieses Forums beschrieben.
Bei mir wird die Wasserkühlung im Link gar nicht angezeigt und zwischendurch wird die CPU Temperatur angezeigt und dann wieder nicht.

System: 
CPU:I7 4790k 
Mainboard: AUSUS MAXIMUS VII hero 
GPU: GTX 760 inno3d 
Wakü:H100i 
Betriebssytem: Winodws 8.1 64 bit


----------



## Bluebeard (10. Januar 2015)

Bitte die 5339 installieren. Die 5361 hat bei einigen Systemen leider den unerwünschten Effekt, dass die CPU Temperatur nicht korrekt, bzw. abwechselnd mit 0°C und dann wieder normal angezeigt wird. Wir arbeiten an der nächsten Version, die dieses und andere Probleme beheben wird.


----------



## Tronic330 (13. Januar 2015)

Funktioniert jetzt mit der CPU Temperatur, nur die Temperatur von der Wasserkühlung wird jetzt nicht mehr angezeigt liegt das eventuell an dem Fühler das der Kaputt ist ?


----------



## Bluebeard (16. Januar 2015)

Wird von der Wakü denn überhaupt etwas angezeigt?


----------



## cyberlords (31. Januar 2015)

Hallo zwar ist das hier der h100i Thread aber es wird schon passen.
Seit kurzem besitze ich die h110i GT  , die AIO hält das was zu erwarten war , es gibt im Grunde nichts  zu bemängeln an der Hardware
Die Link Soft aber ist schon noch eine Wundertüte wenn ich das mal so sagen darf, unter der Lauf Umgebung Win 8.1  64 bit mit Z97 Asus Deluxe Mainboard wird die
CPU Temp vom 4790k nur sporadisch ausgelesen und stimmt nicht wirklich.
Auserdem kann man die Pumpen Geschwindigkeit nicht ändern  das die dauernd
 mit 2300 rmp läuft muss ja nicht sein ca. 1500 - 1800 fix bei wenig Last tun es doch auch .
Mit den LEDs ist eigentlich alles OK aber diesen Firlefanz brauche zumindest Ich nicht zumal ich ein voll Geschlossenes Gedämmtes Silent Gehäuse habe.
Unterm Strich kann Ich sagen Hardware Top Software naja.


----------



## Threshold (31. Januar 2015)

Die Software kannst du in der Tat vergessen. Ist aber nichts neues.


----------



## cyberlords (31. Januar 2015)

Threshold schrieb:


> Die Software kannst du in der Tat vergessen. Ist aber nichts neues.



Habe ja auch reichlich lesen können über diese Problem Soft und das ist Sie definitiv auch wenn das einige Herren von Corsair nicht so ganz wahr haben wollen. 
Nur mir ging es um die Kühlung und die h110i GT ist allererste Sahne , sicher kommt die nicht mit einer Edlen "richtigen" Wakü mit aber für mich langt es.
Jeder der sowas macht sollte sich ohnehin genau überlegen was er möchte oder erwartet. Mir ging es in erste Linie darum Platz zu schaffen und dabei nicht die 
Kühlleistung eines Noctua NH-D15 Monsters zu verlieren , das tut sie, sie übertrifft den sogar erheblich, in meinen Gehäuse jedenfalls.
Ach ja die Serien Lüfter sind nicht akzeptabel . das aber wusste ich auch vorher und habe sie gegen Noctua  NF-A14 PPC 2000 getauscht.


----------



## Threshold (1. Februar 2015)

Die Kühlung selbst ist ja auch nicht das Thema. Der Kühler funktioniert und leistet das was er soll.
ES geht alleine um die Software. Corsair weiß auch dass sie nicht so brauchbar ist [auch wenn sie es nie zugeben würden ], und ich denke dass sie ständig dabei sind die Software zu verbessern.
Warten wir also mal ab, wann es eine neue Version gibt.


----------



## cyberlords (1. Februar 2015)

Threshold schrieb:


> Warten wir also mal ab, wann es eine neue Version gibt.



Jo seh ich ja auch so und die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt 

Würde mir das Teil dennoch jederzeit wider kaufen , nur eben wäre es ein Traum End Produkt wenn diese Soft endlich mal auch den Endkunden seine Wünsche 
nicht nur teilweise erfüllt!


----------



## Threshold (1. Februar 2015)

Du kannst ja auch die Version ohne den Software Link nehmen. Müsste eigentlich genau das gleiche sein. Bin mir da aber nicht sicher.


----------



## cyberlords (1. Februar 2015)

Threshold schrieb:


> Du kannst ja auch die Version ohne den Software Link nehmen. Müsste eigentlich genau das gleiche sein. Bin mir da aber nicht sicher.


Dafür ist es ohnehin zu spät ,die h110i GT wurde auf der CES 2015 vorgestellt , es gibt die h110 die ohne Link ist, aber die GT ist halt eine Neu Entwicklung und da dachte ich ist doch
egal wenn Link dabei ist, hat man ja im Prinzip noch mehr Möglichkeiten , das die Soft diese aber eher zunichte macht ist halt leider eben so.
Im Grunde fehlt mir derzeit nur die Möglichkeit die Pumpe etwas zu reduzieren , hatte versucht den SATA Power Stecker anzuzapfen für ne Manuelle Regelung,
mein Adapter funktionierte nur nicht, und weiter probieren ist mir da zu gewagt denn im übelsten Fall kann dabei die Pumpe schon draufgehen, das ist mir aber die Sache nicht
wert. Denn ein Rockefeller bin ich nun auch nicht


----------



## Bluebeard (4. Februar 2015)

Die Pumpe kann man bei den Varianten mit SATA Anschluss nur schwer regeln. Eigentlich sind diese aber auch nicht so laut, dass es nötig wäre. Aber bei Lautstärke hat ja jeder andere Vorstellungen. Die H110i GT sowie die anderen Kühler mit "i" und Corsair Link Anbindung erlauben aber auch keine Regelung der Pumpengeschwindigkeit. Hier kann man nur die Lüfter regeln und die LED einstellen. Flüssigkeits- und weitere Temperaturüberwachung kommt noch hinzu.


----------



## cyberlords (4. Februar 2015)

Bluebeard schrieb:


> Die Pumpe kann man bei den Varianten mit SATA Anschluss nur schwer regeln.



Naja ich konnts nicht lassen, das Gute ist das die Pumpe nun über die Manuelle Lüfterregelung nach meine Vorstellungen rennt.
Die schlechte ist das bei den Versuchen die Link Steuereinheit Platt gegangen ist weil ein Kurzschluss statt fand, also keine LED und auch keine Drehzahlüberwachung mehr auch die Lüfter werden nun Extern geregelt ,
es funktioniert nur noch die Pumpe das aber so wie sie soll. Natürlich werde ich das nicht als Garantiefall ansehen , ich akzeptiere das so wie es ist.
Bei der nächsten weis ich zumindest wie es geht ohne was zu killen  




Bluebeard schrieb:


> Eigentlich sind diese aber auch nicht so laut, dass es nötig wäre. Aber bei Lautstärke hat ja jeder andere Vorstellungen. Die H110i GT sowie die anderen Kühler mit "i" und Corsair Link Anbindung erlauben aber auch keine Regelung der Pumpengeschwindigkeit. Hier kann man nur die Lüfter regeln und die LED einstellen. Flüssigkeits- und weitere Temperaturüberwachung kommt noch hinzu.



Also das hör ich schon mal öfter. Aber sicher das.  Wahrscheinlich sind dann eher alle Techno geschädigt oder haben sich sonst wie die Lauschmuscheln geknallt , ich als fast Rentner höre diesen sehr hohen Ton sehr wohl und
er ist alles andere als angenehm. Dabei ist das so einfach, ein paar Umdrehungen weniger und ruhe ist , die Kühlleistung ist gerade mal um 2-3 Grad im Extrem Bereich gestiegen damit lässt sich leben , zumal man kann
die Leistung ja auch wider hoch drehen bei Bedarf.


----------



## Threshold (14. Februar 2015)

Bluebeard schrieb:


> Die H110i GT sowie die anderen Kühler mit "i" und Corsair Link Anbindung erlauben aber auch keine Regelung der Pumpengeschwindigkeit. Hier kann man nur die Lüfter regeln und die LED einstellen. Flüssigkeits- und weitere Temperaturüberwachung kommt noch hinzu.



Also laut dem Gamezoom Review kann man die Pumpengeschwindigkeit regeln.



			
				Gamezoom schrieb:
			
		

> Die integrierte Pumpe arbeitet mit einer Geschwindigkeit von 3.200 RPM (12V) und erzeugt dabei ein leicht hörbares Surren. Per (Corsair Link) Software lässt sich die Umdrehungszahl reduzieren, was die Lautstärke aber auch die Leistung senkt.



Das Review ist >hier< zu finden.
Bezieht sich das mit dem Senken der Umdrehungszahl nun nur auf die Lüfter oder gilt das für Lüfter und Pumpe?
Wenn ich nach dem Review urteile, gilt das für die Pumpe, denn die wird ja explizit genannt.

Und eine Frage dazu:
Wie lang ist das Kabel, mit dem das Pumpengehäuse mit dem USB Header verbunden wird?
Ist leider nirgends beschrieben, aber meiner Meinung nach nicht unwichtig, wenn es ums Verlegen der Kabel geht.
Oder bietet ihr für das Anschlusskabel Verlängerungen an?

Ach ja. Fast vergessen.
Wieso eigentlich ein interner USB Header?
Wäre das nicht auch möglich, das Kabel mit einem USB A Stecker auszustatten, damit man es an einer USB Buchse anschließen kann?


----------



## Gobbel (14. Februar 2015)

Wollte mir eigentlich auch eine Corsair-Wakü kaufen, aber wenn ich das hier schon wieder lese, dann kauf ich doch lieber die NZXT Kraken. Die soll von der Kühlleistung her auch besser sein. Mein letzte H100 hat auch relativ schnell den Geist aufgegeben, vielleicht halten andere ja länger und tun das was versprochen wird.



> Also laut dem Gamezoom Review kann man die Pumpengeschwindigkeit regeln.


Ja laut Gamezoom geht so einiges und die beweisen in jedem Review erneut, dass sie überhaupt nichts getestet haben.

Musste gerade echt lachen, weil die Wakü hat eine "Kaufempfehlung" bekommen, also kein GOLD Award. Muss ja echt MEGA SCHROTT sein das Teil. 

Aber das haben die Hersteller davon, wenn sie ihre Produkte nur noch von den "Awardschlampen" testen lassen. Und gerade Corair tut sich da ja besonders hervor. Offenbar sind die Produkte nicht mehr gut genug um richtig getestet zu werden.

Schade auch, aber gibt ja genug andere Hersteller auf die man zurück greifen kann.


----------



## Threshold (14. Februar 2015)

Gobbel schrieb:


> Wollte mir eigentlich auch eine Corsair-Wakü kaufen, aber wenn ich das hier schon wieder lese, dann kauf ich doch lieber die NZXT Kraken. Die soll von der Kühlleistung her auch besser sein. Mein letzte H100 hat auch relativ schnell den Geist aufgegeben, vielleicht halten andere ja länger und tun das was versprochen wird.
> 
> Ja laut Gamezoom geht so einiges und die beweisen in jedem Review erneut, dass sie überhaupt nichts getestet haben.
> 
> Musste gerade echt lachen, weil die Wakü hat eine "Kaufempfehlung" bekommen, also kein GOLD Award. Muss ja echt MEGA SCHROTT sein das Teil.



Ja. ich weiß. Daher hab ich es auch verlinkt. 
Das sind Vollpfosten am Werk, dass es nicht schlimmer geht. Erschreckend ist aber, dass die immer noch Test Samples in den Arsch geblasen kriegen.  
Normaler Weise sollte man die Links liegen lassen.

Daher auch meine Bitte an Corsair den Schlaffis von Gamezoom keine Samples mehr zu schicken. Die können mit der Hardware einfach nichts anfangen.

Schau dir mal den Link im Post an. 
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/n...onsthread-zu-netzteilen-1277.html#post7178470



Gobbel schrieb:


> Aber das haben die Hersteller davon, wenn sie ihre Produkte nur noch von den "Awardschlampen" testen lassen. Und gerade Corair tut sich da ja besonders hervor. Offenbar sind die Produkte nicht mehr gut genug um richtig getestet zu werden.
> 
> Schade auch, aber gibt ja genug andere Hersteller auf die man zurück greifen kann.



Ich kann diese Werbeplattform auch nicht mehr sehen. Zum Teil schlimm, mit welchen Kriterien da getestet wird und an Ende ist es dann nur ein Warmgedusche. 
Ich bin ja drauf und dran mir eine H110i GT zu kaufen um sie mal auf Herz und Nieren durchzutesten. 

Aber ob der Kraken x61 jetzt besser ist, weiß ich nicht. Ist doch sowieso alles die gleiche Soße von Asetek.


----------



## Gobbel (14. Februar 2015)

> Ich kann diese Werbeplattform auch nicht mehr sehen.



Ich glaub den Mist dort liest eh keiner mehr, hat doch mittlerweile nun wirklich jeder mitbekommen dass das alles Fake ist. 
Spätestens wenn man das Produkt mal selber in den Fingern hatte. 

Ja die Netzteiltests dort sind der Hammer, ich hatte dazu auch mal was gepostet, das in 5-6 Reviews quasi immer das völlig identische Fazit stand. Der Text war einfach 1:1 kopiert!

Wie gesagt ich bin dazu übergegangen Corair Produkte eher zu meiden, da mich die letzen bis auf die Tastaturen alle enttäuscht haben, gibt genug Alternativen.



> Ich bin ja drauf und dran mir eine H110i GT zu kaufen um sie mal auf Herz und Nieren durchzutesten.



Wäre wohl aktuell die einzige Methode wirklich Bescheid zu wissen.


----------



## Threshold (14. Februar 2015)

Ich frage mich halt, wozu die software überhaupt notwendig ist.
Die LED muss man nicht im ganzen Farbspektrum abhalten. Da reicht ein kleiner Taster, der mittels Kabel mit der LED verbunden ist und ein paar Farben, also die gängigsten aufleuchten lässt. Wie beim Phanteks Enthoo Luxe z.B.
die Lüfter muss ich auch nicht mittels Software regeln. Das sind PWM Lüfter. Einfach ans Mainboard anschließen und das Bios regelt sie. Fertig.
Und bei der Pumpe könnte man das so machen wie bei der LED. Externern Taster, der 2-3 Drehzahlstufen einstellen kann und gut.
Manchmal ist weniger mehr.


----------



## cyberlords (15. Februar 2015)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ich frage mich halt, wozu die software überhaupt notwendig ist.



Da sind wir wohl beide auf dem selben Level!
Es ist doch so das ich mir eine Kühlung kaufe um die CPU gescheit zu kühlen ,wenn möglich 
ohne so ein Monsterlüfter der fast so groß ist wie das Mainboard selber.
Was hat bei ein Kühler überhaupt eine Light Show zu suchen?
Meiner Meinung nach rein gar nix. Kann es aber schlucken wenn es in der Form geschieht wie von Dir angemerkt.
Das mit den Drehzahlen der Pumpe ist doch auch so eine Sache, in den meisten Bereichen reicht es völlig ein Silent Modus 
zur Wahl zu stellen der den Begriff Silent auch verdient, und kommt mir nicht wider mit diesem Wahrnehmungs  Bullshit .
In dem Falle empfehle ich mal ein Gang zum Ohren Arzt um dort mal ein "Wahrnehmungs  " Höhrtest " machen zu lassen, das 
Ergebnis wird dementsprechend ausfallen!
Bisher kühlt die h110i GT Super, allerdings ist die Steuereinheit geschossen weil ich beim Messen abgerutscht bin und ein Kurzschluss verursacht habe,
will ich auch gar nicht mehr gangbar haben , da ich das Teil nun so regeln kann wie ichs benötige.
Zu der Haltbarkeit im Allgemeinen kann ich logischerweise nichts sagen da das Teil noch nicht lange in Deutschland auf dem Markt ist und ich es selber erst kurze Zeit habe.
Bei vielen Test Berichten ist es doch echt schon so das je besser der Test desto Argwöhnischer sollte man dem Produkt gegenüber sein , eine traurige Entwicklung.


----------



## Threshold (15. Februar 2015)

Meiner Meinung nach mischt sich das Marketing da viel zu sehr in die technische Entwicklung eines Produktes ein.
Ich will keinen Marketing Schnösel oder Controller Schwachmaten in den Entwicklungs- und Produktionsstätten sehen sondern ausschließlich fähige Ingenieure und kompetente Techniker.
Die LED Show ist ja ein nettes Spielzeug, aber sein wir doch mal ehrlich -- überflüssiger geht es doch gar nicht.
Wenn unbedingt LED, dann doch mit einem kleiner Taster -- wie angesprochen -- der ein paar gängige Farben durchschalten.

Kannst du denn was zur Pumpe sagen? in wie weit ist die denn hörbar?
Wie sieht es mit den Lüftern aus, oder nutzt du andere als die Werkslüfter?


----------



## cyberlords (15. Februar 2015)

Threshold schrieb:


> Kannst du denn was zur Pumpe sagen? in wie weit ist die denn hörbar?
> Wie sieht es mit den Lüftern aus, oder nutzt du andere als die Werkslüfter?



Pumpe dreht mit 2000 - 2300 rpm ist als Hoher Ton sehr Nervend hörbar. Wundert aber auch nicht wirklich bei der Drehzahl.
Ich habe meine Lüfterregelung fast ganz runter gedreht, was  ca. 800 - 1000 rpm sein dürften denn meine Dehzahl Anzeige hats ja auch zerlegt.
In diesem Modus ist die Pumpe unhörbar. Die Kühlleistung verliert bei Extrem Belastung ca. 2-5 Grad.
Die Original Lüfter die kann man bei Volllast klar als Wahnsinn zu bezeichnen , ansonsten runter geregelt aber OK , klappern nur.
Habe diese getauscht gegen  Noctua NF-A14 PPC-2000 PWM .


----------



## Threshold (15. Februar 2015)

Hast du das Ohr gegen das Pumpemgehäuse gedrückt und hörst du sie, wenn du normal am Schreibtisch vor dem Monitor sitzt?

Ja ja. die Lüfter. Da wird um das letzte Grad gekämpft, damit man 1° besser ist bei Benchmarks als der Mitbewerber und dafür werden dann Lüfter verbaut, die als Heulbojen durchgehen können.
Anstatt vielleicht etwas langsamere Lüfter zu nehmen und dann eben nicht mehr 1. im Benchmark zu sein sondern nur noch 4.
Aber da kommt das Marketing angelaufen und schreit herum, dass der 1. Platz alternativlos ist.


----------



## cyberlords (15. Februar 2015)

Threshold schrieb:


> Hast du das Ohr gegen das Pumpemgehäuse gedrückt



Nein so hart geh ich denn auch nicht vor 

Also ich denke wenn man ein Modus mit ca. 1200 rpm zur Verfügung stellen würde wären alle Kunden zufrieden , nur vermute ich das in der 
Heutige Zeit dann wider das Gemerkter kommt warum kühlt das nicht mehr so gut, sind doch tatsächlich 5 Grad mehr !
Wäre ja auch echt viel verlangt mal dann eben auf mehr Leistung umzustellen.........


----------



## Threshold (15. Februar 2015)

Variable Drehzahlen der Pumpe mit einer Zieltemperatur wären da wünschenswert.
Solange die CPU Temperatur bzw. die Wassertemperatur einen bestimmten Wert nicht übersteigt hat, läuft die Pumpe mit 400-800rpm.
Wird der Wert erreicht, steigt sie auf 1200-1600rpm an.
Sinkt die Temperatur dann nicht wieder oder steigt weiter an, kann die Drehzahl auf noch höher steigen und mit ihr natürlich auch die Drehzahl der Lüfter.

Finde den Quatsch mit "Hauptsache unter 30°" sowieso völlig albern. Die CPUs von heute können problemlos auch höhere Temperaturen vertragen, ohne dass sich das bemerkbar macht.


----------



## cyberlords (15. Februar 2015)

Threshold schrieb:


> Finde den Quatsch mit "Hauptsache unter 30°" sowieso völlig albern. Die CPUs von heute können problemlos auch höhere Temperaturen vertragen, ohne dass sich das bemerkbar macht.



Finde ich auch!
Zudem so einfach zerlegt es keine heutige CPU  , ich habe Intel und wären die stark gefährdet vorm Hitze Tot würden die Bei Intel mit ihren Super Boxed Kühlern ein echtes Problem haben.
Die Dinger schalten ab , und bei einer AIO reden wir doch von ganz anderer Qualität da kommt es auf 5 Grad mehr wirklich nicht an !


----------



## Threshold (15. Februar 2015)

Ich hoffe mal, dass da endlich mal ein Umdenken in Gange kommt.
Es muss nicht immer der erste Platz im Benchmark sein oder superklasse weil nur 40° unter Last.

Ich würde mir glatt eine kompakte Wasserkühlung von Corsair kaufen, wenn sie die Features bietet, die für mich wichtig sind.


----------



## plagestonecold (20. Februar 2015)

es gibt eine neue link version:

CorsairLink_Installer_RC_v3.1.5525


führ bei mir unter win 8.1 aber auch wieder zu dem problem, dass manche temps kurzzeitig nicht angezeigt werden und rot blinken - also wie in CorsairLink_Installer_RC_v2.7.5361.

die software ist nun aber auf deutsch.


aufgrund der fehler bin ich aber wieder zurück zur CorsairLink_Installer_RC_v2.7.5339


----------



## Bluebeard (20. Februar 2015)

Die neue Version ist für die H80i GT und H100i GTX Kompatibilität und bringt neben Bugfixes auch die Sprachenunterstützung. Hast du die vorherige Version komplett deinstalliert, bevor du die 3.1.5525 installiert hast?


----------



## plagestonecold (21. Februar 2015)

ja. hatte ich.
bin genau nach deiner/ eurer anleitung vorgegangen.
leider ohne erfolg.

zudem hat die software immer noch nen bug im auslesen / berechnen der tatsächlich verbrauchten leistung von euren netzteilen - in meinem fall ein hx1000i

da hab ich aber sowieso probleme...

habe die h100i ja am usb port und das hx1000i mit diesem dünnen kabel an der pumpe
in der software v2.7.5339 wird das nt auch erkannt, aber bei "hx1000i 24 pin v atx 12v" steht 0,00 und bei "hx1000i 24 pin a atx 12v" steht auch 0,00.
zudem kann ich bei den einzelnen rails nix auslesen bzw. bekomme ich dort nix angezeigt. also z.b. bei der pcie leitung

in der v3.1.5525 bekomme ich zumindest kurzzeitige anzeigen bei "hx1000i 24 pin a atx 12v"


können uns diesbzgl. aber auch gern per pn weiter unterhalten, da es hier ja primär um die h100i geht.


----------



## b0thunt3r (24. Februar 2015)

Ich werd noch verrückt mit der Corsair H100i ... hab jetzt die zweite Einheit und sie wird weiterhin nicht erkannt bei meinem System, egal welche SoftwareVersion ich nutze noch welchen USB Anschluss ich verwende. WIndows 8.1, ASUS Maximus Ranger VII ... was mache ich falsch?


----------



## Threshold (25. Februar 2015)

Ich finde es viel interessanter, dass die H110i GT nirgends mehr lieferbar ist.
Läuft da gerade eine Rückrufaktion, von der die User nichts mitbekommen sollen?


----------



## Filmrissverleih (25. Februar 2015)

Corsair Hydro H110i GT: AiO-Waküs vorerst zurückgerufen


----------



## Threshold (25. Februar 2015)

Der Kraken X61 ist komischer Weise plötzlich auch nirgends mehr lieferbar.


----------



## b0thunt3r (25. Februar 2015)

b0thunt3r schrieb:


> Ich werd noch verrückt mit der Corsair H100i ... hab jetzt die zweite Einheit und sie wird weiterhin nicht erkannt bei meinem System, egal welche SoftwareVersion ich nutze noch welchen USB Anschluss ich verwende. WIndows 8.1, ASUS Maximus Ranger VII ... was mache ich falsch?



Keiner ne Idee? Auch von Corsair-Seite nix?


----------



## plagestonecold (25. Februar 2015)

versuch es damit:

Guide: Fix Corsair H100i Not Detected in Corsair Link (Windows 8.1) | Corey DeGrandchamp

hat bei mir wunder gewirkt


----------



## Bluebeard (27. Februar 2015)

Setze definitiv auf die 5339er Corsair Link Version und der Registry Fix ist sicherlich auch keine schlechte Idee. Wir schauen gerade nach einer Möglichkeit für eine gute, universelle Anleitung als Zwischenlösung.


----------

